# Meat-links how too.



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

A creative way to make meat links are to take pantie hoes and stuff them with plastic bags. Just take a pair of pantie hose, cut the legs off, then put 1 leg inside the other so you can't see through them, and stuff them with segments of 2 paper bags, and then tie them off and maybe splatter some blood on them. They look great in a slaughter house, or maybe as gutts in a murder sceen.


----------

